# παιδικο σταθμο



## iyavor

γεια σασ,

τι ειναι η σημασια της εκφρασης "παιδικο σταθμο" στην ακόλουθη πρόταση:

δεν το λέω εγώ παιδιά η ταυτότητά σας το λέει…δηλαδή τι θέλετε σε λίγο να σας πηγαίνουμε     στον παιδικό σταθμό; Εσάς και όσους παιδιαρίζουν;

μπορειτε να μου το εξηγησατε στα αγγλικα; 

ευχαριστω
Ιλαν


----------



## Δημήτρης

Παιδικός σταθμός is kindergarten .


----------



## Akritas

Παιδικός σταθμός is actually 'creche' or 'nursery'. Kindergarten is νηπιαγωγείο.
Although it would be more helpful if you wrote the whole sentence, I believe that the meaning is along the lines of 'acting like children and therefore belonging to a nursery'.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Δημήτρης

> Παιδικός σταθμός is actually 'creche' or 'nursery'. Kindergarten is νηπιαγωγείο.


Maybe is so in Greece...


----------



## Akritas

Γεια σου Δημήτρη. Δηλαδή, είτε το παιδί είναι μηνών είτε είναι 5 χρονών χρησιμοποιείται η ίδια λέξη στην Κύπρο;


----------



## Δημήτρης

Βασικά είναι "νηπιαγωγείο" και "προδημοτική/ό". Ο "παιδικος σταθμος" πρόσφατα μπήκε στο κυπριακό λεξιλόγιο και η χρήση δεν έχει κατασταλάξει. Συνήθως περιγράφει και τα δυο.


----------



## iyavor

Akritas said:


> Παιδικός σταθμός is actually 'creche' or 'nursery'. Kindergarten is νηπιαγωγείο.
> Although it would be more helpful if you wrote the whole sentence, I believe that the meaning is along the lines of 'acting like children and therefore belonging to a nursery'.
> Hope that helps.



It's from several lines in a TV show. The father became upset when his son called him "old man". Here's a bit of it:

Μητέρα : τώρα τι θες να πεις εσύ ότι μεγαλώσαμε;

Εύα : δεν το λέω εγώ παιδιά η ταυτότητά σας το λέει…δηλαδή τι θέλετε σε λίγο να σας πηγαίνουμε     στον παιδικό σταθμό; Εσάς και όσους παιδιαρίζουν;

Μάρκος : και όσο περνάν τα χρόνια, τόσο πιο σφριγηλός και δυνατός θα γίνεσαι... μεγάλε μου πατέρα... 

Πατέρας : θα σου’ ρθει το φλιτζάνι στο κεφάλι εσένα ε.


----------



## Akritas

Ok, I refer you to my earlier reply about acting childish or not acting their age (the two parents).


----------

